# More Light for Cheap $$$



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been wanting to do this for a while. Somewhere in that link they actually tested using a light meter and it really did improve the output. I've had the can of High Heat White around for a while. I'm just getting around to doing this.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forum...s-Polished-aluminum-The-battle-starts-tonight!

Those that have come face to face with my boat know it will already blind you.

In the quest for the never ending "Better Mouse Trap"..... They just got brighter. 

175watt Mh










Reflector removed , scuffed with Maroon scotch pad [400Gt] and 3 coats of High Heat White.










400watt Mh


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, made that big of difference.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

cool


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Finished:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here Comes Bobby


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah X im actually the one who tested it and put out the results and posted it up in bfc and it was a big hit everyone is doing it now


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I only did 2 of mine to see the difference before taking the time to do the other two. I cut my trip short because it bugged me to death at the difference it made, I couldn't wait to get home and paint the other two. It is well worth the few minutes required!


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

X-Shark said:


> :thumbup:


Definitely worth bringing up again Bobby! :yes:I did mine right after mudcat put it up and I Love it! It broadcast the light a lot more evenly. Yours looks pretty sweet too! Good job. I Like the dab of high temp as well. Im gonna do that to mine just to keep em from backing out.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea the High Temp silicone is needed. They get a lot of shaking going down the road on the trailer.


----------

